# Colored nest box fronts



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I've noticed some paint the fronts of their nest boxes various colors. Is there some point to this?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Its like numbering them, When you keep records you use colors for what pair is in what box instead of numbers.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I do not like to look at BARE wood.
Make your loft look Good/Nice--keeps your neighbors complaints down.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Keeping Records--Shadybug
I also separate my bands--by the last number
All that end with the number 1 is from my #1 pair and Etc.
when you pick up a bird look at the number and all that have Same last number are Bro/sis 's
But then again---I only keep 8-10 pairs of breeders.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I didn't think the neighbors could see in the loft. I guess some people like to keep track of what pairs are using what boxes, you can use colors instead of numbers. My first loft I have colors, my second loft i have them numbered. It does make them look funky


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Rartree3- I was under the impression that the different colors made it easier for the pairs to distinguish what nestbox was theirs. I've read pidgeons can distinguish different colors and smells.I never painted mine and the birds always knew where theirs was. I admit it does look better than bare nest fronts. I like Sky Tx's band #'s method and Shady's numbered nestboxes. As far as neighbors go- lets face it the cleaner and nicer looking the loft is the better we represent this great sport of ours. Sometimes neighbors become good friends and ask how the inside is built and we show them and explain why this and that. It makes sense to me to have it looking good and clean for the neighbors and your birds health! No complaints and healthy birds- sounds good to me.-Nick


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Greek Boy said:


> Rartree3- I was under the impression that the different colors made it easier for the pairs to distinguish what nestbox was theirs. I've read pidgeons can distinguish different colors and smells.I never painted mine and the birds always knew where theirs was. I admit it does look better than bare nest fronts. I like Sky Tx's band #'s method and Shady's numbered nestboxes. As far as neighbors go- lets face it the cleaner and nicer looking the loft is the better we represent this great sport of ours. Sometimes neighbors become good friends and ask how the inside is built and we show them and explain why this and that. It makes sense to me to have it looking good and clean for the neighbors and your birds health! No complaints and healthy birds- sounds good to me.-Nick


Me thinks also that is why people paint them different colors, I have also seen people use a playing cards from a deck hung on a cloths pin so the pairs and identify their nest..


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

sky tx said:


> Keeping Records--Shadybug
> I also separate my bands--by the last number
> All that end with the number 1 is from my #1 pair and Etc.
> when you pick up a bird look at the number and all that have Same last number are Bro/sis 's
> But then again---I only keep 8-10 pairs of breeders.


That is a really good idea.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Wingsonfire- I to have heard about people using playing cards attached to the nestboxes, also colored circles at the top of each doorway. I have also seen different shapes at the top of doorways ( square,triangle,circle, dots, etc.) Goes to show how intelligent these birds really are. Anything could be used that makes each box unique. Nick..


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

They are so much smarter than people give them credit for. 
I guess I need to ID my nest boxes. Since they are open, there has been some "musical nest box" action happening. Maybe a little decor will help them out.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It can be like a record system so you know that pair is in the red box, or blue box, or whatever. Other people seem to think there's some kind of advantage as the birds pick that color and recognize it as their box rather than going into the wrong box. Just like some people paint each loft a different color or each trap door a different color. I think it's a waste of time and money as the birds are going to know where their territory is anyway. Once they set the pecking order, they know where they belong and if they forget, they are reminded. They nest there, perch there, roost there, everyday. My birds always go back to their box/perch. If they want to take over new territory, I don't think a different color is going to stop them from fighting for it. It's like those neighborhoods where every house is identical and a few feet apart. You eventually learn which one is yours without having to check the number on the mailbox. If a pigeon can come home from 600+ miles without a map, then I would think they'd be even better at recognizing "home" than we are. Cause I know I can't get home from anywhere unfamiliar without a map 
It does look pretty neat with the different colors though. It reminds me of the cubbies in kindergarten. Now that I think about it, pigeons are only as smart as kindergarteners, so maybe they do need color-coding


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Last sentence, so they are smarter than some of us on this site


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Wingsonfire said:


> Last sentence, so they are smarter than some of us on this site


Speak for yourself!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> It can be like a record system so you know that pair is in the red box, or blue box, or whatever. Other people seem to think there's some kind of advantage as the birds pick that color and recognize it as their box rather than going into the wrong box. Just like some people paint each loft a different color or each trap door a different color. I think it's a waste of time and money as the birds are going to know where their territory is anyway. Once they set the pecking order, they know where they belong and if they forget, they are reminded. They nest there, perch there, roost there, everyday. My birds always go back to their box/perch. If they want to take over new territory, I don't think a different color is going to stop them from fighting for it. It's like those neighborhoods where every house is identical and a few feet apart. You eventually learn which one is yours without having to check the number on the mailbox. If a pigeon can come home from 600+ miles without a map, then I would think they'd be even better at recognizing "home" than we are. Cause I know I can't get home from anywhere unfamiliar without a map
> It does look pretty neat with the different colors though. It reminds me of the cubbies in kindergarten. Now that I think about it, pigeons are only as smart as kindergarteners, so maybe they do need color-coding


 
Well said, I think Color coding is entirely up to the fancier, for whatever reason you do it, I don't think it matters one bite to the birds. There are millions of lofts out there with boxes that are not painted and the birds are not running around in the loft lost looking for their box. Does any one know if birds can even see color. Also most of the time there mate is in there and I'm sure they know there mate.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pigeons can actually see color better than we can  They see UV light. Scientists think that helps birds distinguish their mates from other birds as well as picking out mates in the first place. Like in cardinals, we see a bunch of identical red males. But the females may see brighter or duller colors and decide the brighter ones are more attractive. 
Pigeons may use that too, or maybe they have their own uses for the UV light.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Raftree3- Maybe the colored nest boxes or what ever you use to make each one unique is for new birds or newly mated pairs to be able to settle in a loft quicker with less stress. Once settled to a box I agree the colors are not necessary. Pidgeons can see colors clearly and shapes so I quess it could be beneficial but not necessary.- Nick..


----------

